# i want to see your cooler master V8



## NTM2003 (Jan 13, 2015)

i like to see some cooler master V8s thinking of putting one in my pc just want to get a idea on how big they really are


----------



## Mohammed (Jan 14, 2015)

Too big,   I was not able to close side door
cooler Installation height 161.1mm

I will prefer to go with Cooler Master T4, much better with 2x fan

PC photo


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 14, 2015)

yes that's what i am afraid of even on a full  size case it may not fit but they look so nice


----------



## Mohammed (Jan 14, 2015)

all what y need to do is measuring case space, you will found that on case website
but for me V8 not serves me too much, I got 78c with I7 3770 on full load, where T4 hyper 55c load


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2015)

You really don't want this cooler. It's big... kinda cool looking, but performs horribly.


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 14, 2015)

the cooler master hyper 212 i believe will be the one i go for


----------



## Mohammed (Jan 14, 2015)

I think Evo212 cooler height same as V8
but performs much better than v8


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 14, 2015)

yes i got something similar from HP its about that size


----------



## NTM2003 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sorry I did not read the headline correctly.


*Cooler Master V8 no Cooler Master V8 GTS*


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2015)

Performed well for me I had to swap the fan to a different one (Corsair SP 120 from a H100 kit).  Mounting system was a nuisance.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 9, 2015)

I picked up a V8 years back when I came across it on sale for around $30 at my local MicroCenter. It fit fine in my CoolerMaser Cosmos 1000 case I have, but I wasn't impressed by the performance. I later picked up a Hyper 212+ and it had better performance, things ran cooler by about 4-5C.

So the V8 sits boxed up in my closet....


----------



## peche (Feb 9, 2015)

neatfeatguy said:


> I picked up a V8 years back when I came across it on sale for around $30 at my local MicroCenter. It fit fine in my CoolerMaser Cosmos 1000 case I have, but I wasn't impressed by the performance. I later picked up a Hyper 212+ and it had better performance, things ran cooler by about 4-5C.
> 
> So the V8 sits boxed up in my closet....


its funny to see owners telling that a $30 cooler outperforms it…I have never trusted it anyway…


----------



## Vario (Feb 9, 2015)

The v8 performed as well as any other aircooler once I removed the stock fan and replaced it with a more powerful fan from the h100i.  It wasn't running much warmer then the h100i was.  


A big issue with the cooler was it filled up with dust.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Scythe Ashura is another recommendation. Cm V series were all show no go.


----------



## peche (Feb 9, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Scythe Ashura is another recommendation. Cm V series were all show no go.


also a cheaper option:
http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001807

Regards,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Smaller fan. Ashura runs a 140mm


----------



## peche (Feb 9, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Smaller fan. Ashura runs a 140mm


not all cases are made for such a big fan dude... thats something to consider, 
also 120mm fans are quite big... 92-100mm fans are the standard..!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Its all good bro. Never seen a 100mm, only 60, 80, 92, 120, 200, 230. Always a good bet to check case width with a tape measure off a stand off and add a 1/8"


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 10, 2015)

it might look badass but poor performance according to reviews and you guys plus i really aint seen a new model since 2007 unless i am not looking well enough i'm guessing parts from year 2010 or newer is the best way to go


----------



## Hood (Feb 10, 2015)

CM V8 is like an original Porsche 911; expensive, hot-running, beaten by much cheaper competitors...and really just a old cheap design in fancy bodywork!  Must be 18 or under to buy this. Not for sale to adults...


----------

